# What Concerns You More?



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

What Concerns You The Most? 

China
Russia
North Korea
US Federal Government
Illegal Immigration


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

US Federal Government.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

US Federal Government. These yoyo's (both parties) are driving the country off an upcoming cliff at high speed. Sometimes
I think they really don't care and sometimes I wonder if this is all by design (NWO..etc).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Socialists in the US Federal Government.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tyranny.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama and Holders complete take over of all 3 branches


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am noticing a trend here...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have never seen this many people agree on anything here.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Probably the way this guy is trying to look tough on Russia and Crimea. Looks like some people will get drafted.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

All the above.......


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A shortage of bacon!!


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

The enemy is here and it is us. Time to do something about that!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Russia, China, North Korea, Iran, etc. have very limited power to directly affect my safety, security, prosperity, or liberty. They have almost no ability to confiscate (steal) my property. They have no power whatsoever to hurt my wife or child, or to deprive me of due process. 

The US federal government and its various and sundry agencies represent (by orders of magnitude) the largest threat to individual liberty, property and security to anybody living within its sphere of influence.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

US Federal government because until we get that fixed, our hands are tied with respect to anything else.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

James m said:


> Probably the way this guy is trying to look tough on Russia and Crimea. Looks like some people will get drafted.


The draft can start with Obama's Chosen - females and gays.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

You can watch my kids then! :lol:



rice paddy daddy said:


> The draft can start with Obama's Chosen - females and gays.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The draft can start with Obama's Chosen - females and gays.


I don't know if they will be an effective fighting force, but I bet they are the most fashionably dressed soldiers on the battle field.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The draft can start with Obama's Chosen - females and gays.


I disagree gays should not be drafted!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with what they said.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

US Gov’t
China
Russia
N. Korea
Illegal Immigration


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The rot is from within.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

out of the list I pick Russia 

if you had India or Pakistan on your list they are one up, and Indonesia is in between (Indonesia is the world's largest concentration of Muslims in the works in a stable country) 

to explain, USA as a superpower is failing, and reminds me of the fall of the Roman empire, it doesn't concern me as I knew it will happen when I was in high school, your system doesn't work, and politics wise, try and force this failing system onto countries that have no interest in it.

north Korea is a thorn, no real threat outside they give the world the finger every chance they get

China, is China, it is a sleeping dragon, and will not move unless provoked, or it sees a opportunity to have a easy meal

this brings me to Russia, in less than a generation, its gone from a failed empire to a re-emerging empire, a real nightmare, with the balls to push forward, and even telling the world that it's willing to stand on its own with its own agenda... and when Russia starts hurting, it will make the rest of us pay

illegal immigration looks line a move to get a particular forum member involved  there are worse things than this, like global warming


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I had to go with our own government. If our own government had good leaders, with common sense, and strong moral values, then nothing nor any nation would I fear.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I had to go with our own government. If our own government had good leaders, with common sense, and strong moral values, then nothing nor any nation would I fear.


Well said Moonshinedave.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Well said Moonshinedave.


Thank you.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

If the feds want the outstanding payed in full immediately, the world is F'ed


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Americans getting to the point they don't care what their government does.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> Americans *ARE AT* the point they don't care what their government does.


BINGO! Hold your cards, we have a winner.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> I disagree gays should not be drafted!


 excelent video, i vote the feds as the biggest concern, still laughin my side hurts


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> What Concerns You The Most?
> 
> China
> Russia
> ...


The Federal Reserve, not sure if it has been said but can I get a hallelujah !


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

happelujah


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

After 21 plus years of military service and 10 plus service with the post office I never thought I'd end up fearing my own government and disrespecting not only the person who is the POSP, but the office itself.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

9UC said:


> After 21 plus years of military service and 10 plus service with the post office I never thought I'd end up fearing my own government and disrespecting not only the person who is the POSP, but the office itself.


Sad indeed. But not without good reason.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> The Federal Reserve, not sure if it has been said but can I get a hallelujah !


Hallelujah! Although in my opinion, they are one in the same in spite of their "separation".


----------



## Scrappy CoCo (Mar 28, 2014)

I would have to say all of them. 

China: They have started to take over and own a bunch of crap.

Russia: The USA's arch enemy, and one that could actually do something.

North Korea: Well I don't believe they pose much threat, but they are sort of a pest.

US Federal Government: All of the socialist and communist minded people in the government. 

Illegal Immigration: Well my opinion is too big to put on a reply, but illegal immigration pisses me off.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I find it "sad" but refreshing that 85% of those voting in this poll distrust the federal government more than any of the other choices. (me as well)

I do think the the choices that follow that should be China, Russia, and North Korea.. and then illegal immigration and the federal reserve. (in the order of threat)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i wonder if it's only the members outside the USA that doesn't see the US feudal government as a concern??


----------

